# UR quattro fender prcing



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

Audi released a new batch of front fenders into the UK market recently, about 6 weeks ago. Started off at about £235 sterling each. They've just raised the price to £600 each.........!!!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: UR quattro fender prcing (beermonster)*

So they made a batch, huh? A local parts store that specializes in importing original VAG parts at a lower price than the Norwegian importer has one right side fender that was ordered last year, but was pressed in march or April. They said they got this one pressed exclusively for them, but I thought that was too much to ask for, but if they made a batch it makes sense.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: UR quattro fender prcing (PerL)*

Looks like the quality is very poor, apparantly Audi have now withdrawn them.......


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UR quattro fender prcing (beermonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beermonster* »_£600 each: 

Holy crap!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: UR quattro fender prcing (Sepp)*

The fender I held in my hands seemed to be of good quality, but the fit may not have been the best, that is impossible to tell when you're holding a separate fender in your hands.


----------

